# Help in building new system



## jsjs (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi, just getting to point :- 
I am thinking to build a gaming system around the coming month march. I will mainly play games and watch some movies, please help me. My budget is 120k . Thnx in advance


----------



## Piyush (Feb 2, 2011)

kindly fill the questionnaire template for better answers


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 3, 2011)

And new SB mobos will come in march mid or end. So ask then.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 8, 2011)

^ok till then could you suggest me a full tower cab, my friend needs one now; he damaged his older one's side panel

^ok till then could you suggest me a full tower cab, my friend needs one now; he damaged his older one's side panel in a lan party, luckily the other components were safe


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 8, 2011)

^^budget?


----------



## jsjs (Feb 8, 2011)

7 to 8k


----------



## vickybat (Feb 8, 2011)

^^ *Nzxt Phantom*


----------



## jsjs (Feb 9, 2011)

Do you no any 2560x1650 gaming monitor, i think i will include one and increase the budget if needed. btw good cabby


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2011)

^^ Try out a 3d monitor. Are you interested in 3d? Really feasible for your budget.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 9, 2011)

good 3d monitor with glasses will cost >25k. so are you interested??


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2011)

*@jsjs*

3d is going to take gaming into a whole new level and at a 125+ budget its really worthwhile to go for such a setup cause it will be something never seen or felt before.
i suggest you should seriously consider 3d for an expensive build like yours. 25+k for a monitor and 3dvision glasses are pretty ok imo considering the immersive effects you'll experience.

I have witnessed batman arkham asylum on my friend's gtx 460 and samsung 2233rz 3d monitor. The immersion is wonderful and beyond comprehension.
*In a nutshell, its going to be a cut above the rest.*


----------



## jsjs (Feb 9, 2011)

I will love 3d, just the screen should be big. Now plz suggest a base config so that we can think of the build

I will love 3d, just the screen should be big. Now plz suggest a base config so that we can think of the build and discuss


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 9, 2011)

Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
Noctua NH D14 @ 4.5k
Asus P8P67 Pro @ 12k
G.Skill 4GB DDR3 1600MHz Ripjaws X @ 2.9k
Zotac GTX570 @ 21.5k
Asus Xonar DX @ 4.5k
Corsair Force 60GB @ 8k
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
Corsair TX850W @ 7.3k
CM HAF X @ 11k
Alienware 3D Monitor + Glasses @ 31k
Logitech X506 @ 5k

Total - 121.4k + 4.5k for keyboard and mouse.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 9, 2011)

Why not try 8gb of ram and the sabertooth mobo and a 580. How much cost will increase

what kybrd-mouse can i use


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2011)

*@ jsjs*

Buddy, jaskanwar's config looks pretty solid but i would like to make a few changes:

*Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k  //  Intel i7 2600k @ 16k
Noctua NH D14 @ 4.5k
Asus P8P67 Pro @ 12k
Corsair DDR-III Memory 8GB - Model CMX4GX3M1A1600C9(4x2) @ 5.8k
MSI N580 GTX Graphics Card  @ 28k
Asus Xonar DX @ 4.5k
Corsair Force 60GB @ 8k
WD 1TB Blue @ 2.7k
Corsair HX850W @ 9k
NZXT Phantom @ 8k
Alienware AW2310 + Nvidia 3D kit bundle @ 31k or Benq XL2410T 24" 3D Gaming LED Monitor + Nvidia 3D kit bundle  @ 32k
Logitech X506 @ 5k
Razer Cyclosa Keyboard + mouse @ 2.2k
APC 1.1KVA @ 4.5K *

Now the HX850 is a modular psu and has a higher efficiency level than tx 850. Being modular, it helps in great cable management.

I have given two options for 3d. The alienware is 23 inches and benq is 24 inches. Choose what you want.* You can also go with a gtx 570 now and sli later to give you considerable increase in performance.*

If possible, go for i7 2600k as its currently the fastest. But 2500k will also more than suffice.
I think asus p67 sabertooth is 13k but i am not sure.The pro board is also great.

You can add the ssd at a later stage and save some cash.

For your budget, i would like to suggest logitech z5500d.It should cost around 14k but are terrific speakers that give true 5.1 immersion. Z506 is also good for a budget but nowhere near a z5500d.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 9, 2011)

I will go with haf x instead of nzxt. I already have the xonar dx. So i will go as following :
i5 2500k-11k
nh d14-4.5k
p8p67 pro-12k
8gb corsair-5.8k
msi n580-28k
ssd-8k
hdd wd blue-2.7k
hx 850-9k
haf x-11k
benq+3d-32k
x506-5k
ups 1.1kva-4.5k
death adder-2.2k
that's total 135.7k.
now suggest some better kybrd with macro. The death adder mouse was suggested by jaskanwar in lot of other threads.

A dvd rw drive will be 0.9k. That will leave me with 3.4k for kybrd.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 9, 2011)

@vicky
phantom has problems with large coolers with side fan istalled AFAIK. --

@op
how will an 8GB ram be helpful.? will it increase fps by 20 or what? nothing more than 1-2!! dont go for useless things that wont help you at all!

that alienware is 23". 

i suggest the following - 

Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k
Noctua NH D14 @ 4.5k
Asus P8P67 Pro @ 12k
G.Skill F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL (2Gx2) @ 2.9k 
Zotac GTX570 @ 21.5k
Asus Xonar DX @ 4.5k
Corsair Force SSD 60GB @ 7.2K
Seagate 1TB 7200.12 @ 2.7k
Corsair HX750W @ 8.5k 
CM HAF X @ 11k
Alienware AW2310 + Nvidia 3D Kit @ 31k 
Logitech Z506 @ 5k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1000VA @ 5k

Total - 131.5

that cooler will only benefit you for overclocking. i hope you will..

*WAIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111*
see this bad review of alienware with 3d. Alienware AW2310 23.5in 3D TFT Review | bit-tech.net

i second them in suggesting much much much better IPS panels especially considering your budget. read that whole review.! 

well searching for that benq review!

actually i saw in benq review it was good in games. but 3d has disdvantages too. its immersive in some games while it isnt in some others.(yes it is) its a pain wearing glasses for a long time. (yes it is) and since IPS panels which are much more color accurate (yes they are) are available especially considering your budget you should go for them.

there is one thing only thats in favour of those TN mentioned above - 120Hz


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2011)

Well the *alienware review is quite old* and they tested *racedriver grid *which *isn't a 3d title*. Much better games are coming now like *batman arkham asylum *and the upcoming *crysis 2*. Check* nvidia site* for a list of present and upcoming 3d titles. And you won't be wearing those glasses all the time but when playing in 3d. Its a nice addon and has no disadvantages in the long run. Its the right technology to adopt and is quite future proof as well.

Benq seems to be the most recent led based 3d monitor and should be good enough. I have seen 3d on a samsung 2233rz which is inferior to that alienware in quality and was blown away.

Ips panels wont give you 3d at the moment and will be very costly. If 3d is on the mind, then ditch ips panels. Games look equally good on an ips and a good tn panel.

*@ jas*

Buddy the hx 850 i suggested was for a single gtx 580 and it can easily handle 570 sli which i mentioned later. Its not sufficient for 580 sli though.

8gb ram won't help now but will be helpful in near future. Sure op can add them later and stick with 4gb now. But useful in 3d intensive works.

If op can go for haf-x then no problem at all.

And 120hz is the requirement for 3d. Even asus has some good 3d monitors. Worth checking them.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 9, 2011)

but i still stick to my opinion that ips panels are much better. No offence. and i know about 120hz requiremnt. its a 2010 review.

op may go for any.

Ultrasharp u2311h an e-ips is 13.7k and much better quality.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 9, 2011)

Should i go for the u2711


----------



## vickybat (Feb 9, 2011)

*@ jaskanwar*

Yup but present ips panels will take 3d out of the equation which is op's requirement.

Games benefit from *lower* response times and tn panels are better. But recent improvements in *ips* panels have reduced the gap to a good extent. Ips panels give much better colour gamut but the differences is noticeable to 3d professionals, content creators and designers working in *vue* or *maya* etc.

From gaming standpoint it does not do any significant difference and thats why people still prefer TN.



*@ jsjs *

That benq monitor is too good to resist imo and definitely is worth checking. I played arkham asylum in a 1600x1080 samsung 2233rz and it was unbelievably immersive. Benq should be lot better than that cause its newer , led based and is 24 inches of full hd glory.

Lets say in future, if you do get a good ips based 3d led tv, you can still use this system to play 3d content. 

Check *this* and *this*. 

*dell u2711 doesn't do 3d and not worth it for 40k+.*

Here's the reviews for benq 3d monitor. Check *THIS* , *THIS* & *THIS*.

A short conclusion by the reviewer:
*
"What really struck me at first about the BenQ XL2410T was its simple and expansive design. In actual performance, the monitor excelled at pretty much everything I threw at it; from games to movies to just plain webpages, everything looks crisp and pleasant. Even on its own the monitor would have been worth it, but the fact that it’s Nvidia 3D Vision compatible, coupled with its practicality put it head and shoulders above the competition".*

Tell us your opinion buddy.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 9, 2011)

Ok i'll go with benq coz ips is for design pros not gamers

So post the final build with 580(i'll sli later) and benq display.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

*@ jsjs*

Here it goes buddy:

*Intel Core i5 2500k @ 11k 
Noctua NH D14 @ 4.5k
Asus P8P67 Pro @ 12k
Corsair DDR-III Memory 8GB - Model CMX4GX3M1A1600C9(4x2) @ 5.8k
MSI N580 GTX Graphics Card @ 28k
Corsair Force SSD 60GB @ 7.2K
WD 1TB Blue @ 2.7k
Antec TPQ-1200 AP Power Supply @ 14k
CM HAF X @ 11k
Benq XL2410T 24" 3D Gaming LED Monitor + Nvidia 3D kit bundle @ 32k
Logitech X506 @ 5k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1.1KVA @ 4.5K *

The reason i ditched the corsair hx 850 is because you will add another gtx 580 in future and 850 is a bit insufficient. The antec 1200 can pull it of very easily and is an excellent psu. *Alternately, you can opt for corsair hx 1000 at the same price as that of antec.* But i suggest antec as its equivalent to a* corsair ax1200 gold* which is *19k*.

*Corsair hx850 is good enough upto gtx 570 sli*.

*Also try considering i7 2600k at a premium of 5k which will make your system even more future proof. Its the fastest currently*.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 10, 2011)

Wont 1000W PSU work?

I7 2600k is good, the total cost then is 147k which i can afford. But isnt a 1000w psu enough


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ well corsair hx1000 will work but at same price, you are getting antec 1200 and its a terrific model WITH AN 80+ SILVER RATING meaning its highly efficient when drawing power. Safe for a high end rig. 

For a 580 sli, i would suggest a corsair ax1200 but its way too pricey at 19k. So antec 1200 is the best bet at the price of a 1000w psu.
And don't worry, it wont draw 1200watts all the time from socket but as much power required by the system in real time.

Check its video review *HERE*. It easily handled a 4 way gtx 480 sli.
So a two way gtx 580 sli would be a piece of cake for it.

Check its official link *HERE*.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 10, 2011)

I7 2600k is good, the total cost then is 147k which i can afford. But isnt a 1000w psu enough

You're right vicky, thanks. Also antec is a good brand


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

*@ jsjs*

You are most welcome buddy. Editing the final config as per your requirements:

*Intel Core i7 2600k @ 16k
Noctua NH D14 @ 4.5k
Asus P8P67 Pro @ 12k
Corsair DDR-III Memory 8GB - Model CMX4GX3M1A1600C9(4x2) @ 5.8k
MSI N580 GTX Graphics Card @ 28k (sli later)
Corsair Force SSD 60GB @ 7.2K
WD 1TB Blue @ 2.7k
Antec TPQ-1200 AP Power Supply @ 14k
CM HAF X @ 11k
Benq XL2410T 24" 3D Gaming LED Monitor + Nvidia 3D kit bundle @ 32k
Logitech X506 @ 5k
Razer Death Adder @ 2.1k
Razer Arctosa @ 2.2k
APC 1.1KVA @ 4.5K *

Hope this will help you in your final build.

Cheers mate.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 10, 2011)

Is there some way to know the real performance of this config before buying it


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ Well don't worry on that part. This system will be a terrific performer overall and there is absolutely no doubt about that. Check various review sites to check the performance of i7 2600k.

Check the review of i7 2600k *HERE*. See the hardware setup.

All the parts we have mentioned are great. Like you have the fastest processor, fastest single gpu (sli later), 8gigs of ram, ssd , a good premium p67 board, a great psu to match, so you absolutely can't go wrong with any.

In a nutshell, the above system is a* beast* and will be a *bigger beast* when you add another 580.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 10, 2011)

@jsjs  why 8 gb ram dude?  not needed if you're only gonna play and watch movies.
you're not gonna do video-editing and photoshop will you?



vickybat said:


> *@ jsjs*
> 
> You are most welcome buddy. Editing the final config as per your requirements:
> 
> ...



@vicky   if he's gonna sli later then shouldn't he get a 1500W PSU? I mean sli gtx 580 will need those Koolance waterblocks and they need power.

Also i think WDC Black will be better.

Palit has released 3GB version of GTX 580. With two fans. If its available in India then he can go for that.

And about the CPU cooler.. is Prolimatech Megahalems available in India? It works better than Noctua NH-D14.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

*@ gaurav*

Buddy antec TPQ gives *1700w* power on full load. *Its that good* and is 80+ silver certified. It handled *4 gtx 480's* in a 4way sli easily ,so two 580's are very easy for it. Check the above video review. 1500w psu's are very rare and will be an overkill for this system.

Check *antec psu calculator* and you will know.

Since op's going for *corsair ssd*, wd black is not required and will be a waste. Blue will be more than sufficient. The primary partition will remain in the *ssd*.

Noctua is more than enough for cooling the i7 2600k.

8gigs of ram will be more future proof. Since ram prices are very low now, its better to add them now.Games will start using more than 4 gigs of ram after crysis 2 which supports 8 processing threads.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 10, 2011)

vickybat said:


> *@ gaurav*
> 
> Buddy antec TPQ gives *1700w* power on full load. *Its that good* and is 80+ silver certified. It handled *4 gtx 480's* in a 4way sli easily ,so two 580's are very easy for it. Check the above video review. 1500w psu's are very rare and will be an overkill for this system.
> 
> ...



i am enlightened.  thnx.    
i think i might also get 3*2GB Corsair instead of the current 2*2GB...


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ You are most welcome buddy.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 10, 2011)

A local retailer is offering sabertooth for 12.5k here in varanasi


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2011)

^^it should be a ASUS Sabertooth P67 not X58. AND DONT GET IT NOW. WE ONLY GAVE YOU SUGGESTIONS. REMEMBER THE SATA PROBLEMS.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 10, 2011)

*@ jsjs*

Sabertooth is the better option. Since the price difference isn't too much, go with the sabertooth. Better than p67 pro and has 8+2 phase power design.
Check its review *HERE*. Its guru 3d's top pick. Great board for overclocking and has the efi bios too.

And as jaskanwar mentioned, don't get it now cause all p67 and h67 boards have *sata3 problems* in pch. Wait for the *revised boards* to come out by march.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 10, 2011)

That means i should purchase in march as i had earlier thought, till then i could search for best deals online for given products


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 10, 2011)

jsjs said:


> That means i should purchase in march as i had earlier thought, till then i could search for best deals online for given products



^^ Ejjaktly. If you're too impatient to wait, then go get an AMD counterpart, but if not, then wait for them to fix and until then, go play Contra in TV...


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 10, 2011)

^^


----------



## jsjs (Feb 10, 2011)

@furious_gamer
i can also play mario and duck hunt till then but i dont hav my old video game with me now


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 10, 2011)

^^ play mobile games.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 11, 2011)

^yeah or maybe i could go to my friends house and play  hide n seek.
i have never done overclocking. please help me on how to do it and some tips also


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 11, 2011)

jsjs said:


> ^yeah or maybe i could go to my friends house and play  hide n seek.
> i have never done overclocking. please help me on how to do it and some tips also



You bought the PC? No, then wait till you buy. Until then read these....

3 Step Overclocking Guide ? Sandy Bridge – v0.1beta | TechREACTION

Intel Unveils Sandy Bridge: Core i7 2600K, i5 2500K, i5 2400, i3 2100 CPUs - Sandy Bridge Overclocking: How To - Legit Reviews

OC'ing means, (trying to) convert your maruthi 800 to lancer.... 
just kidding.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Feb 11, 2011)

jsjs said:


> ^yeah or maybe i could go to my friends house and play  hide n seek.
> i have never done overclocking. please help me on how to do it and some tips also



first thing on overclocking is that you gotta use your head...not adrenaline...  you dig what i mean??   

next thing is that you should always overclock from the bios.

the rest can be found on google, ....and here of course.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 12, 2011)

I want to connect to internet. In my school they have installed a dish on the roof to connect to net, it is faster than broadband they used before. Plz tell me about this type of connection, cost, etc


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

WiiMax I think.

Check out Reliance website for tariff etc.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 12, 2011)

They also have a router or something in the lab. They use this to run online classes. I've heard of wifi, what is wimax? Is it costly? fast? secure?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah, the dish connects to a router like thing and that can be connected to your PC, another Router etc.

WiiMax is a bigger version of WiFi. Like DigitalTV.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 12, 2011)

So do i need to subscribe to reliance, bsnl etc


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

Obviously.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 12, 2011)

Oh man, i was thinking wimax was like wifi


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

Satellite Internet access - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is the one.

Welcome to Reliance Communications

I have a feeling that I'm mixing up 2 different things.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 12, 2011)

I mailed to my comp teacher now, thats satelite internet acess. So whats ur take on it, should i use it


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Feb 12, 2011)

I have never used/seen it.
It will probably be very expensive and with bad pings.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 13, 2011)

So what would be fast and reasonably priced net connection method


----------



## vickybat (Feb 13, 2011)

^^ airtel broadband


----------



## jsjs (Feb 13, 2011)

^^details please i.e., speed, cost, easy to pay bills etc etc


----------



## vickybat (Feb 13, 2011)

check the tariffs in airtel website. unlimited plans start fromm Rs 899 per month and 512kbps.

Rs 1099 per month for 1mbps , Rs 1299 for 2mbps & Rs 1499 for 4mbps.

The speeds are blazing fast. Choose your pick from above.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 13, 2011)

What do i need a telephone or usb net connect


----------



## vickybat (Feb 13, 2011)

^^ They will provide telephone and broadband enabled modem. Contact nearest airtel vendor.


----------



## jsjs (Feb 20, 2011)

If some game doesn't support 3d, will it still run at low fps on 3d monitor like other 3d games


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 20, 2011)

No. 

U wont use 3d glasses then too.


----------



## jsjs (Mar 6, 2011)

Are the revised boards out? One more question, my current pc has HP 2009m monitor. I've lost 'hp my display' calibration tool disk and today my younger brother did some changes to color and contrast levels which has made it display white in pink tint. Suggest some good, free, small sized calibration software with download link


----------



## Piyush (Mar 6, 2011)

boards for SB cpu?


----------



## vickybat (Mar 6, 2011)

jsjs said:


> Are the revised boards out?



The revised boards have a *B3 revision monicker* on the motherboard cover.


----------

